# Barack Obama! The 44th President!!



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

If you haven't heard already, for all you American's out there, Barack Obama is the 44th president of the United States.  This also makes him the first non white president of the United States

So what do you guys think?

P.S.  I'll add more later.


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

284 Electoral Votes.  Do you think he will be able to change the economy for the better?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 5, 2008)

It's good that we have someone smart in office this time around. I have to say that I liked McCain more, but meh, we needed smarts.

EDIT: The economy? :/ Maybe yes, maybe no. I'm too tired to think right now. @_@


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

Why isn't this in the Laughing Cupoard?

Yayyyyy! :D ^^


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh well should it be?

Anyways I really am happy because at least we get to see what the Democrats can do.


----------



## pancakeswordsman (Nov 5, 2008)

This is very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, veryvery, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, veryvery, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very horribly aweful.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 5, 2008)

^ It's not a bad thing. OBAMA IS TO EINSTEIN AS BUSH IS TO FORREST GUMP.

It is going to be quite interesting when I go to school tomorrow, considering the fact that 99% of everyone at my school were die hard McCain supporters, and the other 1% that was an Obama supporter is a total bitch and will probably be an arse about Obama winning.


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

pancakeswordsman said:


> This is very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, veryvery, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, veryvery, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very horribly aweful.


Now why exactly do you say that?  I mean the Republicans had their chance to run the country and look where it has gotten us.


----------



## o_O (Nov 5, 2008)

X3 He won!
I just noticed we both made the same thread on the same topic at the same time (8:11) :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 5, 2008)

Stryke said:


> Now why exactly do you say that? I mean the Republicans had their chance to run the country and look where it has gotten us.


Unfortunately, they did that with an idiot.

You know it's bad when a President appears more than Paris Hilton in a stupidest quotes calender.


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

Why did America re elect him then.  Was he just that much better than John Kerry.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 5, 2008)

Stryke said:


> Why did America re elect him then. Was he just that much better than John Kerry.


I think people just figured that the country wasn't in HORRIBLE conditions, so why fix it if it ain't broke?

And look where that got us.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

On behalf of Europe:

_Thank you._

Now I am grinning and watching the EVs climb. :D


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> On behalf of Europe:
> 
> _Thank you._
> 
> Now I am grinning and watching the EVs climb. :D


Uh What?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 5, 2008)

EV = Electoral Votes.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

pancakeswordsman said:


> This is very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, veryvery, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, veryvery, very very, very very, very very, very very, very very, very horribly aweful.


Is it 'aweful'? As in 'full of awe' as in wonderment?

Yes, it certainly should be. But there is a thread there already, so it's all good. :D


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you elaborate why it is awful?


----------



## Adnan (Nov 5, 2008)

OBAMA = EPIC WIN!

No seriously, Obama is awesome. Even though I live in NZ.

If you are reading this Obama (which I doubt you ever will), gratz to you!

.-:Collocus:-.​


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

Time to break out the booze and chocolate bars (no race pun intended).


----------



## Retsu (Nov 5, 2008)

Yay! =D Today is a good day.


----------



## S. E. (Nov 5, 2008)

Stryke said:


> Time to break out the booze and chocolate bars (no race pun intended).


I've already had two~

...No, not booze. -_-;


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

Retsu said:


> Yay! =D Today is a good day.


Yes. :D 

Adnan, what's .-:Collocus:-. ?


----------



## Zuu (Nov 5, 2008)

Good. Now let's see if he fixes things before getting assassinated. -_-;


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

My dad is so happy.  Most of my teachers will be happy so I most likely won't have to do work tomorrow.  I shouldn't even be up right now.

To Non US Countries.  Are US elections publicized over there sometimes?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 5, 2008)

I most likely won't have to do work tomorrow, mainly because we'll end up spending every class discussing Election Night.

Oh, and half of the school is choosing not to attend if Obama wins.

Taking it a little to hard there I think...

BUT DAMN NOW THERE WON'T BE ANY SNL PARODIES OF SARAH PALIN AND JOHN MCCAIN!!! WHY AMERICA WHY???


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm happy, I voted and my dumbass (read: racist) state went McCain.  I'm so HAPPY!


----------



## S. E. (Nov 5, 2008)

Seeing as I'm homeschooled, I doubt classes will be any different. They were more effected when the election was going on. Shame.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm happy, too.
Yay, Obama!  :3
Fwee.


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

But now they will watch Obama more closely and every little thing he does will be in the news.  If he does good then good but if he does bad then say bye bye.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, it didn't go as I'd hoped, but, unlike Pancake-guy, I will admit that Obama ran a very well-planned and well-organized campaign, with some good strategical tactics, while McCain did make some key errors. (Sarah Palin? Are you kidding me?)

*politely applauds*


----------



## Wymsy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the ultimate combo breaker.


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

Someone told me that he was using Sarah Palin as a token.  And Obamam did spend his money wisely too.







Someone put this up a few months ago but some Non Americans didn't know who the hell it was.  

I'm looking at you Castform.


----------



## S. E. (Nov 5, 2008)

Stryke said:


> But now they will watch Obama more closely and every little thing he does will be in the news.  If he does good then good but if he does bad then say bye bye.


Oh, I'm not denying that. I'm just saying classes might not be affected immediately.

By the way, does anyone listen to Obama's autobiography? It's awesome. Whenever we're in for a long drive, we listen to it on the way.


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

I have it but not on CD/Tape.


----------



## S. E. (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh! Obama's starting his speech!


----------



## jupiter (Nov 5, 2008)

That he is.

Well, I guess there's only one way to go from here. (up, obviously)
And, I hope Obama's ready, cause he's got some major problems to fix while he's in office.

And right now he has 338 electoral votes. :)


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, US elections get publicised. A lot.


----------



## o_O (Nov 5, 2008)

Brock Obama made me LOL :D
Listening to his speech nao....


----------



## S. E. (Nov 5, 2008)

Listening to it right now, I think the part about his grandmother was sweet. :'3


----------



## spaekle (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm also listening. He's an awesome speaker. :]


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

I feel sorry for his grandmother though.  I mean if she just had 3 more days to live she could see her grandson become the first black president of the US.


----------



## S. E. (Nov 5, 2008)

Stryke said:


> I feel sorry for his grandmother though.  I mean if she just had 3 more days to live she could see her grandson become the first black president of the US.


Yeah, I thought that was sad too. At that rally before the voting began, didn't he tear up a bit?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 5, 2008)

It seemed to me that McCain was the lesser of two evils. I don't really care that much, though. It probably won't affect me personally.


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah but this also means the bloodshed is over.  I mean only things like madTV made this election actually feasible.  There were no good laughs except from there.


----------



## S. E. (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh look! Here comes Biden!


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

Biden really needs to just plain shave his hair off.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

The speech made me cry <3 Spaekle, love the usertitle!


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

Well time for me to head off guys.  I'm going to have sweet dreams tonight.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> It seemed to me that McCain was the lesser of two evils. I don't really care that much, though. It probably won't affect me personally.


Why? Seriously, I am very curious as to how exactly McCain can possibly look like a better candidate in the political environment that tends to predominant on this forum. Also if you think it won't affect you... Perhaps you need a better understanding of global politics.


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

It would in fact effect everyone.  Maybe not directly but it would.


----------



## turbler (Nov 5, 2008)

hey WAIT... accordin' to CNN the votes haven't been counted, there is now a reaaallllly tiny chance that McCain wins... hmmmmmmm... in fact he _might_ take Ohio


----------



## Retsu (Nov 5, 2008)

Um, no, there isn't. Obama is _way_ ahead of the 270 EVs needed to win.


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 5, 2008)

So he's not gonna win

WHOO OBAMA

It was amazing, I stood by the TV the entire day 

And according to CNN he has 338 EVs


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been lurking the election topics here and on another forum, and it's pretty interesting to watch. The majority of the posters in the other thread are a lot more conservative than I'd have thought, hmm. I kind of want to see what would happen if I took you guys and set you on them.

Everyone's said this already, but I thought the concession/acceptance speeches were both really nice. Very cool of McCain to take it so well (publicly, anyway) and tell off his supporters for booing and stuff. (Even cooler that Obama's supporters had the grace to applaud when Obama mentioned McCain, although I guess they're in a better overall mood, aren't they?)


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> So he's not gonna win
> 
> WHOO OBAMA
> 
> ...


About twice McCain's. :D Okay, off to bed now.


----------



## Negrek (Nov 5, 2008)

> hey WAIT... accordin' to CNN the votes haven't been counted, there is now a reaaallllly tiny chance that McCain wins... hmmmmmmm... in fact he might take Ohio


He officially conceded, so... nope.

And I agree with Kratos; I was really just like, "Uggh" when people started booing during his concession speech. The guy is trying to go out with grace and encourage people to work to improve the country even if they didn't vote for Obama, and you're going to _boo_? Honestly, now, that's really just awful.

Missed Obama's speech, though, since my roommate had turned off the TV.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 5, 2008)

everyone who thinks this is a bad thing is retarded

i've been watching bbc since one am and i think i fell asleep at some point but my mum woke me up with LOOK LOOK OBAMA'S DOING HIS SPEECH

Like opal said, on behalf on Europe, I'd like to say: thank you. Thank you for finally electing someone who's a good politician and a good person.
Hopefully you'll return to something resembling the Clinton years after eight years of idiocy.

Congratulations on taking the first step towards not being the most hated country on Earth anymore!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 5, 2008)

It had to be done.


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 5, 2008)

YAY! Now Sarah Palin won't fuck up the world by halting the endangered species status on poler bears for her _precious, precious_ oil! and teach her stupid abstinence only sex ed classes. If ppl wanna get pregnant at 17, they can do that.

GO OBAMA! I hope he doesn't get assassinated! Thats racism! and giving America a fat chance at becoming a cool country.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Nov 5, 2008)

... said:


> It had to be done.


You asshole I came to this thread just to post that.


----------



## Nope (Nov 5, 2008)

This is great!

Now we'll just have to see how long he'll last...


----------



## nastypass (Nov 5, 2008)

eta: dammit beaten to it  :(


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 5, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> I've been lurking the election topics here and on another forum, and it's pretty interesting to watch. The majority of the posters in the other thread are a lot more conservative than I'd have thought, hmm. I kind of want to see what would happen if I took you guys and set you on them.
> 
> Everyone's said this already, but I thought the concession/acceptance speeches were both really nice. Very cool of McCain to take it so well (publicly, anyway) and tell off his supporters for booing and stuff. (Even cooler that Obama's supporters had the grace to applaud when Obama mentioned McCain, although I guess they're in a better overall mood, aren't they?)


McCain didn't even come close to winning.

But I did like how he was a good sport about it because when they started booing he just held up his hand and said stop.

Although I seriously don't want the Republicans to mess up the country again.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 5, 2008)

I KNEW he would win for some reason! Everyone only voted for him because he's black! Holy crap!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 5, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> I KNEW he would win for some reason! Everyone only voted for him because he's black! Holy crap!


Shut the hell up.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 5, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> I KNEW he would win for some reason! Everyone only voted for him because he's black! Holy crap!


Wasn't the original complaint that nobody would vote for him because he was black?

Anyway, this is definitely good for America. Europe, not so sure, but it's going to hopefully make America a better place. Congratulations, Obama.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 5, 2008)

ライチュウ;172927 said:
			
		

> Europe, not so sure,


It will.

I hope McCain retires from politics now, he really is getting on a bit. He took his defeat like a champ but I think 72 is a little too old.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 5, 2008)

Stryke said:


> McCain didn't even come close to winning.


Out of curiosity, what did that have to do with anything I said?


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha, that was an absolutely amazing speech. And he said the G word (gay) and the S word (science) which can only mean good things~

...Well, except for the fact that tonight, amentments preventing the legalization of same-sex marriage were approved in Arizona and Florida, and Prop. 8 gonna be passed in California and Arkanasas also made it illegal for gay couples to adopt... if Obama's serious about getting all US citizens equal treatment, he's got his work cut out for him. :/


----------



## Jolty (Nov 5, 2008)

... said:


> It had to be done.


that is fucking brilliant

Lol I woke up today and was all "DAD WHO WON" and he said Obama so I was like "YES"
thank you Americans for not electing a dumbass this time :)


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 5, 2008)

Everyone was talking about this in school. I didn't contribute to any conversations because they didn't get any more interesting the 'Every time I hear McCain, I think of oven chips'.
What was really annoying was that everyone thought that they were clever because they heard about this, and assumed nobody else knew.
'Did you hear that Obama won?'
'YES! EVEN IF YOU WEREN'T THE MILLIONTH PERSON TO TELL ME TODAY, I WOULD STILL KNOW BECAUSE IT WAS ON THE NEWS.'

Anyway, minirant aside. Yay! 

I'd like to say I didn't see it coming, though.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha, heard about this in school today and spent an entire English lesson talking about his speech, it was amazing.

Huzzah, America, you've done your planet proud =D


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 5, 2008)

Well done to him. He deserved it, McCain was a good sport so good for him as well...

Seriously, Outstanding speech.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 5, 2008)

_THANK YOU._

That's one hell of a combo breaker, too. At least McCain conceded quite gracefully; it's nice to actually see a good sport on TV.

I think Obama has the war as his top priority, then the economy; he was Bush's first enemy when the asshat announced the US vs Iraq thing.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 5, 2008)

No; the economy was pretty much the main thing on voter's minds, so I think that's pretty high on his priority list.


----------



## Flazeah (Nov 5, 2008)

Woo, Barack Obama. I listened to a speech of his on the radio this morning and it was awesome; it nearly made me cry. It's so wonderful that he won. Seriously, what a great thing to happen for America. :D


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 5, 2008)

Yay! because if Mc.cain won... "gets out sniper rifle".


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 5, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Very cool of McCain to take it so well (publicly, anyway) and tell off his supporters for booing and stuff. (Even cooler that Obama's supporters had the grace to applaud when Obama mentioned McCain, although I guess they're in a better overall mood, aren't they?)


Oh, yes. The booing was pretty awful; I wasn't sure if I ought to be expecting it when the rival candidate is mentioned at a party of the other's supporters, but then Obama made his speech and the mention of McCain prompted _cheering_, it made me feel very happy inside. :D

I was also ridiculously happy to hear Obama include "gay or straight" in his speech.

If Obama gets assassinated, I will cry and hate the world.


----------



## Jester (Nov 5, 2008)

But still yay! my aunt was one of his campaign managers, And now america won't have a senile white dumbass in office ^_^

And hai  butterfree! -waves-


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

Alaska elects a convicted criminal to the Senate. Why am I not surprised?

Incidentally, does anyone know how ballot measures work? Is it just an amendment to the state constitution (and if so how do they amend it back? >:( ).


----------



## Negrek (Nov 5, 2008)

> Incidentally, does anyone know how ballot measures work? Is it just an amendment to the state constitution (and if so how do they amend it back? >:( ).


It's just a different way of making laws... ordinarily the state legislature would vote on the issue, and if the law is passed by them it goes on the books. Any ballot measure is one where the citizens vote directly, and if it passes them the law goes on the books. It's not a constitutional amendment, either state or federal, just a normal law that can be later changed. So far as I know, amendments to state constitutions are really rare and take place by a different process entirely.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

> It's not a constitutional amendment, either state or federal, just a normal law that can be later abolished.


Oh good, for a moment I was getting worried.

Incidentally at least Colorado rejected the "human life from conception" measure by 70-30.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

I was really upset this morning when I learned about Prop. 8.
It was the lowest thing humanity has done in a while.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 5, 2008)

I was happy. Kinda got annoying hearing people shout "OBAMA" all day, as well as the people who kept saying "McCain is our  real President." >.<


----------



## Valor (Nov 5, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Oh good, for a moment I was getting worried.
> 
> Incidentally at least Colorado rejected the "human life from conception" measure by 70-30.


South Dakota at least also rejected Measure 11, which would have had a huge ban on abortion. There is still some hope.

Although Prop 8 passing? Screw that.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 5, 2008)

> someone with a higher IQ than a dolphin leading us


That's insulting to the dolphin population :[
Seriously, they're very smart.

AANYWAY



> but huhuh did anyone else not feel bad for palin whatsoever when she started getting all "sobsob I won't be a vice president :(("


are you kidding

ARE YOU KIDDING

I LAUGHED when that happened.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Nov 5, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> ^ It's not a bad thing. OBAMA IS TO EINSTEIN AS BUSH IS TO FORREST GUMP.
> 
> It is going to be quite interesting when I go to school tomorrow, considering the fact that 99% of everyone at my school were die hard McCain supporters, and the other 1% that was an Obama supporter is a total bitch and will probably be an arse about Obama winning.


Obama isn't as smart as Einstein and Bush isn't a forrest gump...

Here is what you would say at my school with that phrase that you used for yours.
It is going to be quite interesting when I go to school tomorrow, considering the fact that 99% of everyone at my school were die hard Obama supporters, and the other 1% that was a Mcain supporter will be very upset about Obama winning.

Edit: Also I found out that NBC said that in montana 100 million people voted for president :P LOL


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 5, 2008)

Watch Palin run for President in 2012.

That's going to be hilarious.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 5, 2008)

I am a little nervous about this, but I'll have to get over it. At least the democrats(being in the majority) won't be able to make any excuses now.


----------



## Philly (Nov 5, 2008)

Cyndaquil said:


> Obama isn't as smart as Einstein and Bush isn't a forrest gump...
> 
> Here is what you would say at my school with that phrase that you used for yours.


It was an analogy.  Einstein was a genius and Gump was a (Fictional) moron.  It was actually a VERY good analogy.


----------



## Peter (Nov 5, 2008)

Walker said:


>


Excellent! :D that brightened up my day! ^^


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 5, 2008)

In other news,


----------



## Philly (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL.  That's funny!


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Nov 6, 2008)

*punches air*

I'm happy plz.


----------



## Peter (Nov 6, 2008)

XD even happier! :D X3 :^)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 6, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Watch Palin run for President in 2012.
> 
> That's going to be hilarious.


Unless she wins. Which then, I'll go ahead and use my newly gained Palin gun rights... 

Prop 8 makes Linoone sad.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 6, 2008)

I would rather have prop 8 pass and Obama as president than Prop 8 rejected and McCain as president.
Either way, I'm happy. Prop 8, however, can go die for all I care.


----------



## PK (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so happy. I was worried in the beginning, but Obama pulled through!


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 6, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> In other news,


Where's that clip from?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 6, 2008)

opal: Zoolander.  
My republican friends are freaking the fuck out.  I just want to kick their asses and knock some sense into them.  Some want to leave America due to Obama being elected.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 6, 2008)

http://superobamaworld.com/

I am now actually living a video game out.
_I am happy._


----------



## Hikari (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm actually very happy that Obama won, because we need someone that can help restore the American Dream... ^^;


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 6, 2008)

... said:


> http://superobamaworld.com/
> 
> I am now actually living a video game out.
> _I am happy._


Oh my god who made that game?! that is the best game EVER!!!!! :D


----------



## Negrek (Nov 7, 2008)

> Incidentally, does anyone know how ballot measures work? Is it just an amendment to the state constitution (and if so how do they amend it back? >:( ).


My bad, Prop 8 is an amendment to the state constitution. It can be changed back either by the state supreme court or by another referendum. Possibly also legislative action, though I'm not very familiar with the process.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo, the world loves Obama.
Iran: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/07/world/middleeast/07iran.html

Russia: http://www.themoscowtimes.com/article/1010/42/372149.htm

Italy: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081106/ap_on_re_eu/eu_russia_berlusconi_obama

Barbados: http://www.nationnews.com/story/315313297581733.php

UK, Germany, China, Iraq, Israel, Palestine (sp?), India, South Africa, France, and Spain: http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2008/11/05/world-leaders-congratulate-obama/#more-29299

Wow, that last one was really big.
So yeah, maybe now we DO have a chance for *world peace~*


----------



## xkze (Nov 7, 2008)

> Unless she wins. Which then, I'll go ahead and use my newly gained Palin gun rights...


assassination threats are not fun, however dumb the person they're aimed at is. :( nobody likes a party pooper.


----------



## Philly (Nov 7, 2008)

Xikaze, I like your beliefes in hard truths.


----------



## xkze (Nov 7, 2008)

Well you gotta be fair, the moment someone said something like that about Obama we would've been all over them.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 7, 2008)

> It can be changed back either by the state supreme court or by another referendum.


The same supreme court that deemed banning samesex marriages unconstitutional, right?


----------



## Philly (Nov 7, 2008)

@ Xikaze:  Very true.  Id've been pissed.


----------



## Negrek (Nov 8, 2008)

> The same supreme court that deemed banning samesex marriages unconstitutional, right?


Nope. The ballot measure _overturned_ a California Supreme Court decision ruling that citizens had the right to be married to a person of the same sex, which was made last May.


----------



## Philly (Nov 8, 2008)

What is so wrong with same sex marriages?  If two people love each other, regardless of orientation then why cant they marry?


----------



## Negrek (Nov 8, 2008)

Uh, was that directed at me? Because I was kind of reporting an event that happened, not on any of my own personal beliefs. o_O


----------



## Kabigon (Nov 8, 2008)

Negrek said:


> Nope. The ballot measure _overturned_ a California Supreme Court decision ruling that citizens had the right to be married to a person of the same sex, which was made last May.


Because it should be A+B=C Not A+A=Disease.


----------



## Philly (Nov 8, 2008)

It was a rhetorical question to anyone.  And then there is the subject of abortion.  Anyone want to weigh in?


----------



## Retsu (Nov 8, 2008)

We have the Debating Hall for that.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 8, 2008)

Stryke said:


> Because it should be A+B=C Not A+A=Disease.


I don't know if this is sarcasm or not and I'm not really in the mood to counter this and then find out it wasn't your view.
So, is it sarcasm?


----------



## Philly (Nov 8, 2008)

I also want to counter it.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Nov 8, 2008)

I think this thread is mis named, it should be named "Jesus! The 44th President!!"  I was so excited that night when i saw that obama had become president lol!!!  Though I was even more excited when I found out my school disticts levee passed!!! (If it didn't pass, middle schools would lose all sports and highschools would lose buses and freshman sports)  It was all together a great night for me.


----------



## Philly (Nov 9, 2008)

That would have SUCKED for you!  I'm glad that passed.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 9, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> That would have SUCKED for you!  I'm glad that passed.


For a second I thought you were talking about eight and was about to make an angry reply asking exactly what was so bad about allowing people to marry each other and how it would suck for him, but then I read the post before that.  *relieved*


----------

